# tvOS App Store / bons plans MacG



## domi73 (26 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis en possession d'une nouvelle Apple TV 4ème génération. Je sais bien que l'on est au début mais je déplore l'absence d'un tvOS App Store facilement accessible depuis iTunes et/ou internet. Ce serait plus simple pour chercher de nouvelles applications.

J'ai fait la demande au "feedback" d'Apple disponible ici

Je me demandais aussi si MacG avait l'énergie et la force de travail nécessaire pour nous proposer des bons plans pour l'Apple TV 4 comme elle le fait pour le mac et les ibidules.  
Je profite pour les remercier de ce service car c'est très utile ! Evidemment, en l'absence d'un tvOS App Store facilement accessible cela doit être plus compliqué à proposer.

Dans l'intervalle, j'ai trouvé ce site.
D'autres suggestions ?


----------



## Shervane (27 Novembre 2015)

Je pense pareil l'ayant depuis une semaine ... Avec en plus un transfert via AirPlay des applis téléchargées depuis iTunes ou au moins de pouvoir les déplacer (car ranger on peut pas encore)


----------

